# Even MORE Jalapeno Poppers...



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 8, 2022)

...were on the menu this past weekend. As usual I had a house full of family and poppers are always a crowd favorite. Nothing new or especially fancy, but here they are...

First was to grill some boneless/skinless chicken thighs. In reality, they should be called boneless/MOSTLY skinless thighs. Trimmed them up some more and seasoned up with some standard rub...












Onto a Weber with some lump until done with a nice char...






Sliced up and ready for a boat ride...






Jalapeno boats stuffed with a cream cheese/BBQ rub mixture and a slice of the chicken on top. Had a little pulled pork so stuffed a few boats with that, also...






Bacon wrapped, dusted with some KC style rub and ready for the smoker...






Smoked for about an hour. Time to eat them...






These were the prelude to the main course and didn't last very long. For those of you who prefer something other than cream cheese, I have another idea for a future popper cook that may be of interest...


----------



## clifish (Jun 8, 2022)

Nice have stuffed PP but never chicken slices,  need to try that.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 8, 2022)

Looks fantastic! I l like the idea with stiffed chicken slices... Got to try it one day...


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Jun 8, 2022)

Awesome looking poppers. Have never seen them done with chicken. Will add this to my 'to do list'.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 8, 2022)

Damn Charles those look great man! Never thought about using grilled chicken slices in them before. Great idea!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 8, 2022)

Oh yes I love the chicken idea!  those look great all around!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 8, 2022)

Nice Charles, I'm not a cream cheese fan, and use cheddar as a substitute in shots and pops. Yours look mighty fine. I'll be trying the chicken idea at our next family gathering. Thanks for the idea.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 8, 2022)

GS, SCRUMPTIOUS !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 8, 2022)

You did good! 

POINT!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes! We love poppers! Very cool idea with the chicken, I’ve used PP, but never chicken. Points for sure!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 8, 2022)

Looks tasty! I’ve done a shredded chicken , cream cheese and ranch dip mix before. Will have to try these.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 8, 2022)

Great idea filling them with grilled chicken. They look amazing.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nice have stuffed PP but never chicken slices,  need to try that.


Cliff, I almost always add something besides the cheese to my poppers. I've used marinated/grilled venison, raw shrimp, grilled steak, grilled sliced pork, etc. The options are endless and their addition is a nice surprise sometimes...


pushok2018 said:


> Looks fantastic! I l like the idea with stiffed chicken slices... Got to try it one day...


Thank you!!


WI Smoker77 said:


> Awesome looking poppers. Have never seen them done with chicken. Will add this to my 'to do list'.


Give it a try and let us know what you think. Thank you for your generous comments...


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Charles those look great man! Never thought about using grilled chicken slices in them before. Great idea!


Thank you John for your comments, they are appreciated...


sandyut said:


> Oh yes I love the chicken idea!  those look great all around!


Thanks, Dave!! I appreciate it...


gmc2003 said:


> Nice Charles, I'm not a cream cheese fan, and use cheddar as a substitute in shots and pops. Yours look mighty fine. I'll be trying the chicken idea at our next family gathering. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you, Chris. I have a couple of other ideas that I'm going to try instead of the cream cheese...


crazymoon said:


> GS, SCRUMPTIOUS !


Thank you for your kind words!!


yankee2bbq said:


> You did good!
> 
> POINT!


Thank you, Justin!!


bauchjw said:


> Yes! We love poppers! Very cool idea with the chicken, I’ve used PP, but never chicken. Points for sure!


Jed, we love poppers, too, and I'm always looking to mix them up some. Thank you for your comments...


jcam222 said:


> Looks tasty! I’ve done a shredded chicken , cream cheese and ranch dip mix before. Will have to try these.


Thanks, Jeff!! The ranch dip mix idea has been on my radar, I was thinking of mixing it with some hot sauce for a Buffalo style popper. Going to have to try that for sure. 


Sven Svensson said:


> Great idea filling them with grilled chicken. They look amazing.


Thank you, Sven!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2022)

They look delectable.  
Nicely done.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 9, 2022)

Mercy those look great. I have used a jalapeno pimento cheese before as a stuffer. It worked pretty good. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2022)

My goodness . I missed this yesterday . Those look fantastic . Great idea with the chicken , and I love cream cheese in them . I'd have to put enough of those on a bun to make a popper sandwich . 
Nice work Bud .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 9, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> They look delectable.
> Nicely done.


Thank you!!


JLeonard said:


> Mercy those look great. I have used a jalapeno pimento cheese before as a stuffer. It worked pretty good.
> Jim


Jim, that's one of the ideas I have for my next round. Thank you for the kind words...


chopsaw said:


> My goodness . I missed this yesterday . Those look fantastic . Great idea with the chicken , and I love cream cheese in them . I'd have to put enough of those on a bun to make a popper sandwich .
> Nice work Bud .


Rich, they were almost a meal all by themselves. A popper sandwich, now that's an idea... Thank you for the compliments and comments...


----------

